# Red tint with computer hooked up.



## cold81 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a Dynex 32" LCD Flat panel HDTV and I had my computer hooked up through the VGA port in the back. However today, while watching a video from my computer, the monitor went into sleep mode. When I moved the mouse to wake up the monitor (the TV went black as well) the monitor came back on with the TV, however the tv pivture has a red tint to it. All other video modes are fine and when I look at the color settings on the computer it says the settings are normal with a normal picture. Any ideas? Let me know if you need more information. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Any way you can get us a picture of this? Have you checked the actual cable to make sure it's tightly connected?


----------



## cold81 (Feb 6, 2008)

I cant show you the picture because I was able to fix it =) The problem was eather the VGA cable was bad, or the DVI to VGA connecter that came with the video card was crap. I purchased a new VGA to DVI cable and it is working fine now. =) thanks for the help and keep up the good work.


----------

